# Swollen labia...sorry!



## Clover (Dec 17, 2004)

Whilst trimming my lady garden I noticed that one side of my labia seems to be swollen, like the veins are bulging out a bit....and it doesn't normally look like this! I'm nearly 36 weeks pregnant and wondered whether the same rules apply to veins 'down there' and that it's just caused by extra blood pumping round? 

Sorry to ask such a question.......bet you think some of us are quite potty with our paranoia?!* 

Thanks in advance....


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

Yes you can varicose veins in your labia and they can get huge!  It is caused mainly by the weight of the pregnancy and will go after  delivery.  Acupuncture can be really effective for this problem if they get too uncomfortable or painful (they dont put needles there in case you were wondering!)

Jan


----------



## Clover (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks Jan!  Where would be without you    

I kept chuckling to myself when I saw the number of people that had 'viewed' my post!!!


----------

